# 110 x Fender Bass Pictures



## floyd (6 Okt. 2008)




----------



## maierchen (6 Okt. 2008)

Ja auch ein Bass ist eine Guitarre
:thx:!


----------



## AMUN (7 Okt. 2008)

Dann last uns mal losklimpern


----------



## Tokko (8 Okt. 2008)

Schönen Dank für die Klampfen. *duck*


----------



## Nafets86 (20 Jan. 2017)

Starke Teile hätte ich auch gerne mal


----------

